# Gould Discusses Webern



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for that. It's very interesting. Almost like a little primer on Schoenberg's twelve-tone system. His idiosyncrasies notwithstanding, Gould had a truly formidable intellect, and an obvious passion for music.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Clever idea by Webern with the motif and variations to get all 12 notes. But even now after knowing the idea behind it, it is still hard for me to appreciate this particular work.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I can remember putting on Gould playing a puano piece by Webern. My young son said, "That's funny music, daddy!"


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Bluecrab said:


> Thanks for that. It's very interesting. Almost like a little primer on Schoenberg's twelve-tone system. His idiosyncrasies notwithstanding, Gould had a truly formidable intellect, and an obvious passion for music.


Gould's idiosyncracies? At least he had some sort of original personality and perspective on something which didn't make me cringe with embarrassment.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

DavidA said:


> I can remember putting on Gould playing a piano piece by Webern. My young son said, "That's funny music, daddy!"


Ha ha! That's a clever variation on "even my five-year-old could do that!" What did he do then, spew creamed carrots in your face?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Phil loves classical said:


> Clever idea by Webern with the motif and variations to get all 12 notes. But even now after knowing the idea behind it, it is still hard for me to appreciate this particular work.


Maybe you are more sensual than Webern; you like the sound of simple ratios, such as 2:3 and 3:4. They ring really prettily. Who needs ideas, anyway? Whoops, Wheel of Fortune just came on! Gotta go!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> Ha ha! That's a clever variation on "even my five-year-old could do that!" What did he do then, spew creamed carrots in your face?


He was a quite a bit older than that and he is now a professional musician, with his opinion of Webern unaltered!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

DavidA said:


> I can remember putting on Gould playing a puano piece by Webern. My young son said, "That's funny music, daddy!"


Maybe he liked it, though. I had a similar reaction to hearing my first contemporary classical work (by Iain Hamilton, at the age of 8 or so, also with my dad at an SNO concert). I thought it was strange but exciting - and went on to enjoy all sorts of strange rock, avant-garde jazz and classical music from my teens onwards. Never underestimate the power of a childhood encounter with a work of art, especially a 'funny' one.

Incidentally my own son 'got' Webern straight away at the age of 16 or so, coming from a background of 'My Bloody Valentine' etc. and contemporary classical works encountered randomly on the internet.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

TurnaboutVox said:


> *Maybe he liked it*, though. I had a similar reaction to hearing my first contemporary classical work (by Iain Hamilton, at the age of 8 or so, also with my dad at an SNO concert). I thought it was strange but exciting - and went on to enjoy all sorts of strange rock, avant-garde jazz and classical music from my teens onwards. Never underestimate the power of a childhood encounter with a work of art, especially a 'funny' one.
> 
> Incidentally my own son 'got' Webern straight away at the age of 16 or so, coming from a background of 'My Bloody Valentine' etc. and contemporary classical works encountered randomly on the internet.


No I think he was just amused that someone could write such things. Even more so now.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

DavidA said:


> No I think he was just amused that someone could write such things. Even more so now.


Why do you have to stick your nose into every 20th-century (and beyond) thread that you see? If you don't have anything meaningful to contribute, then stop wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

millionrainbows said:


> Maybe you are more sensual than Webern; you like the sound of simple ratios, such as 2:3 and 3:4. They ring really prettily. Who needs ideas, anyway? Whoops, Wheel of Fortune just came on! Gotta go!


It's more like I don't recognize the variations of the motif just by hearing them across multiple instruments. Do you think everyone, or even most, who like the piece can recognize them just by hearing? Casually liking and fully appreciating the music are different.

After hearing Boulez's performance on Sony I can follow the music structure and construction much better. The performance in the video tended to emphasize expressive qualities and highlight the different timbres too much and in the process distracting from actual relation of notes in my opinion.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

haydnguy said:


>


Something very funny happened with your post, my dearest: I was a little bit abstract and I red Weber and not the correct Webern! I hit like and the play on the video. ''Let us see what he has to say about the Von Weber" I wondered. Only the moment he played the 3/4 notes from the concert I realized that he isn't the Von Weber but (not) my friend the Anton!!! :lol: Immediately, reacting like a vampire in the first day light, I hit the pause button to stop the video :lol:

*I have this one in the first original issue from the archives of the Canadian Radio. (1963 I believe...) Gould plays there Webern and Schönberg and makes them known to the whole world. A historical moment for this music.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Clever idea by Webern with the motif and variations to get all 12 notes. But even now after knowing the idea behind it, it is still hard for me to appreciate this particular work.





DavidA said:


> No I think he was just amused that someone could write such things. Even more so now.


I appreciate your Prussian tackt and kindness, gentlemen! :lol:


----------

